# [SOLVED] My router wont connect to the configue site:(



## hankebanke (Nov 3, 2010)

hi all
please help me!

i have a inteno router, not sure what.. i think its a xavi.... the problem is that my freind and i needs to open a port so i can host a server on minecraft.... the problem is that i cant get to the page, it isent working with the 198.168.1.1 or what they call it... and if i type my ip adress it says that the site is down
please help


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

You have to verify that the 198.168.1.1 is your router's IP Address. You may find out if that's correct by typing *ipconfig /all* from the command prompt, it will be the Gateway IP Address = your Router's IP.


----------



## hankebanke (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*

thank you for the welcome
i searched as you said ip config/all and then looked at the router ip... but it said
like this:
ip routing activated.....No
so how do i activate it?
or was it something else i should look for there?
cause in my ipconfig and then standar gateway it is my local ip adress 85.226.22.1
i think its my local:S
no it wasent, but it was close to my local ip number.... im a bit noob here... just worked on this today since 10.00


----------



## hankebanke (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*

sorry for double posting..
i tried my so called router ip adress and it didt work, it just said that the site was down and i cant connect-.-
anhy other way to connetc to the port site?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*

Do you have a separate Modem? Is this a Router/Modem combo?

What's the exact Make and Model of your Modem and Router?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*

ip routing activated.....No
so how do i activate it?


You don't. It's not what you think.

Go to a cmd prompt and type ipconfig 
what is the gateway ip?


----------



## hankebanke (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*

as i said im a noob to this... router/modem combo.... i dunno i guess its like that..
i think my router is a inteno xavia... if thats anhy help..
could you explain what a modem is.. im not sooo good at this, and then i cant spell english tha good either:/....

to wand3r3r:
hello
my gateway ip is 85.226.22.1
and ive tried to connect through that , dosent work


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*

If that is your gateway, which is shouldn't be, then there are three possiblities:

1. this is a modem and not a router. No ports forwarding or opening with a modem
2. you are cabled incorrectly. You have the wan cable plugged into a lan port
3. your router is in bridge mode and as such is just acting as a modem forward. You will need to access the router and set it to do NAT.


----------



## hankebanke (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*



Wand3r3r said:


> If that is your gateway, which is shouldn't be, then there are three possiblities:
> 
> 1. this is a modem and not a router. No ports forwarding or opening with a modem
> 2. you are cabled incorrectly. You have the wan cable plugged into a lan port
> 3. your router is in bridge mode and as such is just acting as a modem forward. You will need to access the router and set it to do NAT.


 well...
1...... 
2. well you see i have no cable so i dont think its that^^ ive got a broadband
3. heres the problem they talked about on another homepage i looked into some time ago, they said that inteno xavi5852 (or if it is 5258) was locked in a brigde mode... i didtn understand anhything about that then, so... do you think i could fix it? and if you know how, could you give me some sort of guide to follow....`?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*

post the results of an ipconfig /all

go to Run and type CMD then hit enter
in the black box type ipconfig /all >output.txt
then type edit output.txt
copy and paste the contents here for review.


----------



## hankebanke (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*

well its gonna be showned on swedish... so you might wanna use your own to see what it says!


ja = yes if you need help with something translating just tell me ive tried a little down here... sorry if this is hard for you guys.. thanks for the help
nej = no
IP-konfiguration for Windows
computer name . . . . . . . . . . : Henkri-dator
primery DNS-suffix. . . . . . . . : 
Nodtyp. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP-routning aktiverat . . . . . . : Nej
WINS-proxy aktiverat. . . . . . . : Nej
Search list for DNS-suffix . . . . . : bredbandsbolaget.se
wire less connection Tr†dl”s n„tverksanslutning:
Specifik connection DNS-suffix . : bredbandsbolaget.se
describition . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros USB 2.0 Wireless Network Adapter
Fysical adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-0F-BF-C3-6F
DHCP activated. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
Autokonfiguration Activated. . . : Ja
local NetworkIPv6-adress . . . . . . : fe80::b0e5:22c6:dc1c:e3c2%11(Standard) 
IPv4-adress . . . . . . . . . . . : 85.226.22.86(Standard) 
Network mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
L†net erh”lls . . . . . . . . . . : den 4 november 2010 08:51:02
L†net upph”r. . . . . . . . . . . : den 4 november 2010 18:51:09
Standard-gateway. . . . . . . . . : 85.226.22.1
DHCP-server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.21.248.206
IAID for DHCPv6 . . . . . . . . . : 251665679
DUID for DHCPv6-klient. . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-4E-47-E4-00-1D-7D-D0-35-EC
DNS-servrar . . . . . . . . . . . : 195.54.122.198
195.54.122.199
NetBIOS ”ver TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Aktiverat
Ethernet-anslutning Anslutning till lokalt n„tverk:
athorasation . . . . . . . . . . . . : Disconnected
Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . : bredbandsbolaget.se
Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-7D-D0-35-EC
DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja
Tunnelanslutning: Anslutning till lokalt n„tverk*:
Tillst†nd . . . . . . . . . . . . : Fr†nkopplad
Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . : bredbandsbolaget.se
Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.bredbandsbolaget.se
Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Nej
Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja
Tunnelanslutning: Anslutning till lokalt n„tverk* 6:
Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . : bredbandsbolaget.se
describtion . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Fisikal adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP activated. . . . . . . . . . : Nej=no
auto konfiguration activated . . . : Ja = yes
IPv6-adress . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:55e2:1656::55e2:1656(Standard) 
Standard-gateway. . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS-servrar . . . . . . . . . . . : 195.54.122.198
195.54.122.199
NetBIOS ”ver TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Inaktiverat
Tunnelanslutning: Anslutning till lokalt n„tverk* 7:
specifik connection DNS-suffix . : 
describition . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Nej
Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja
IPv6-adress . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:3c0a:d1a:aa1d:e9a9(Standard) 
local network IPv6-adress . . . . . . : fe80::3c0a:d1a:aa1d:e9a9%10(Standard) 
Standard-gateway. . . . . . . . . : 
NetBIOS ”ver TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Inaktiverat


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*

Fortunately I have read enough ipconfigs to know that ja means yes and nej means no

All of your ip setting appear to be from your ISP not your router per say. 

I would suggest disconnecting the internet line from the router. Connect your pc via a wired connection not wireless. Reboot the router then boot your pc. 

Do you get a ip? 

If not, and before we go any further, I need the exact make and model of your router so I can find the docs to review.

Only way I am aware of to get a router out of bridge mode it to reset it to factory defaults.


----------



## hankebanke (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*

okey, my router is a inteno Xavi 5852 
and will that change anhything for my other computers?
like that the internet wont work or something?.... im no pro at this so i just wanna know if there are anhy chanses that the internet wont work for the other computers or something?

EDIT!:
i tested and my standar gateway is still 85.226.22.1
what should i do now?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*

if you connect directly to the modem what is the gateway ip the same?

You didn't reset the router yet right?

You have a link to your router docs? Google isn't helping me find it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*

I'm having a hard time finding the manual too. Maybe if you register with Inteno, you'll be able to locate your router's manual or contact them and inquire.

Have you also tried calling your ISP? They might be able to further assist you regarding your concern.


----------



## hankebanke (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*

well, its like this that ISP is taking money for each starting minute and its a waiting time for like 22min:/
ive tried to found the manual but i only get a chinese error....


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*

perhaps its time to consider a mainstream brand router that has a manual. Certainly would fix your router bridging issue.


----------



## hankebanke (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*

hmm, anhy suggestions?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*

What is selling well at your local computer store? Ask one of the sales people


----------



## hankebanke (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*

thanks for the help
i really uprisiated it:=)
i just got my fianl question....
befor, we were talking about a modem/router..... can i get only a router or is it a modem aswell?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: My router wont connect to the configue site*

I prefer independant devices but depending on the part of the world you are in [europe/UK] the combo units seem to be what is available.

You need a modem to translate the wired signal to what your router/network can read.


----------

